# overlap



## akana

Going off of EVOO's earlier question, is there a verb for "overlap" in Finnish? How would you say, for example:

"You should overlap the shingles by at least four inches."

Kiitoksia.


----------



## Hakro

In this case (and in many other contexts) "overlap" translates _limittää_.
"Kattopäreet tulee limittää vähintään 10 cm verran."


----------



## sakvaka

As an experienced Finnish writer, what do you think about 'mennä päälle'? Is it too informal?

_Kattopäreiden tulee mennä vähintään 10 cm (neljä tuumaa = 4 in = 10,16 cm) toistensa päälle._


----------



## Hakro

I think that "mennä päälle(kkäin)" is a bit informal but fully acceptable. On the other hand, "tulee mennä" sounds to me quite formal, and I would avoid using them in the same sentence. I think that "pitää mennä" is less formal.

_- Kattopäreiden pitää mennä vähintään 10 cm päällekkäin / toistensa päälle._

If I'd like to take a little more formal style (but not to say "limittää"), I would think twice about using the verb "mennä" because the shingles don't go there by themselves.

_- Kattopäreet tulee laittaa / asettaa vähintään 10 cm:n pituudelta päällekkäin._

All this is of course hairsplitting but this kind of choosing words is what a writer or translator should do. At least I try to do.


----------

